# Die Zukunft des DAFV sieht ziemlich MAU aus...



## kati48268 (29. August 2021)

https://dafv.de/referate/aktuelles/...raesident-des-deutschen-angelfischerverbandes

Herrlich, die Abschiedsfloskeln zu Happach-Kasan:
Satte 8 Jahre(!), in denen nichts erreicht, allenfalls Schaden angerichtet wurde,
werden der _„schwierigen Fusion“_ zugeschrieben
und die in ihrer Amtszeit entwickelte_ „gemeinsame Perspektive für die Zukunft“_
bestand wohl darin,
die Mitgliederzahl zu halbieren
und den fusionierten Verband in die politische Bedeutungslosigkeit zu führen.

Mau wird es dann auch wohl weitergehen,
man bleibt unter sich, arbeitet erfolgreich weiter wie bisher
und entwickelt den DAFV 
_„konsequent in eine moderne und schlagkräftige Interessenvertretung für das Angeln in Deutschland“._​
Zu einer anderen Jahreszeit hätte ich nun gerufen, _„Helau, Präsi Mau“._


----------



## Harrie (29. August 2021)

kati,
da wird sich nix ändern.
Ist nur traurig, das das die Vorstände nicht merken und ihr Geld dort weiterhin hinein pumpen!


----------



## Skott (29. August 2021)

Dieser Verband ist reiner Selbstzweck und Pöstchenhascherei...


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. August 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Dieser Verband ist reiner Selbstzweck und Pöstchenhascherei...


ja Wolfgang, ich versteh auch gar nicht, dass die uns Beiden noch keinen Posten angeboten haben


----------



## Skott (29. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ja Wolfgang, ich versteh auch gar nicht, dass die uns Beiden noch keinen Posten angeboten haben


Weil wir noch Ehre und Anstand gelernt haben, Christian!


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. August 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Weil wir noch Ehre und Anstand gelernt haben, Christian!


ich wusste ja,
irgendwas machen wir falsch


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich wusste ja,
> irgendwas machen wir falsch


aber sind wir denn nicht gerade deshalb besonders geeignet?


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. August 2021)

Jetzt mal im ernst - so wie es sich derzeit politisch abzeichnet, kann es tatsächlich sein,

dass ( Angel ) Deutschland zukünftig von rot-rot-grün oder rot-gelb-grün regiert wird.

Man stelle sich das vor - und dann heißt es sich doch "warm anzuziehen" mit einer starken, kämpferischen Lobby - Vertretung ?

Wie kann der Verband Nachteile für die Angelei abwehren - droht es zu einer Verschlechterung bei der Ausübung des Hobby´s zu kommen durch mehr Verbote?

Wie sollte/kann und muss sich ein Verband schützend vor die Angler stellen - geht das und / oder male ich schwarz ...

was meint Ihr , was kommt auf uns zu? 

R.S.


----------



## Skott (30. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> was meint Ihr , was kommt auf uns zu?
> 
> R.S.


Nichts Gutes, wenn deine Wahlprognosen stimmen sollten.

Unterstützung vom Verband erwarte ich nicht, er hat all die Jahre schon gepennt und mit Untätigkeit geglänzt...!


----------



## ragbar (30. August 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Nichts Gutes, wenn deine Wahlprognosen stimmen sollten.


Wohl wahr.
Wenn ich mir bestimmte politische Strömungen und Persönlichkeiten im Zusammenhang mit Entscheidungen über das Wohl und Wehe vom Angeln vorstelle....

Wenn ich mir dann die  Interessensvertretung der Jägerschaft ansehe,die doch durch Einfluß,Netzwerken und Lobbyismus mehr auf die Reihe bekommt, kann dort was gelernt werden.


----------



## kati48268 (30. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im ernst - so wie es sich derzeit politisch abzeichnet, kann es tatsächlich sein,
> 
> dass ( Angel ) Deutschland zukünftig von rot-rot-grün oder rot-gelb-grün regiert wird.


"Schwarz-grün" oder "schwarz-grün-gelb" siehst du nicht?
Und glaubst du, das Angeln wird nur eingeschränkt, wenn irgendwo "grün" im Farbenstil dabei ist?
Erfahrungen aus der Vergangenheit sagen was anderes.

Es spielt für die Angelei kaum eine Rolle, welche Regierungskoalition im Bund kommen wird,
das meiste für uns wird eh durch die Länder reguliert.
Und schaut man rückwärtes auf die letzten 30Jahre,
wurde das Angeln stets eingeschränkt,
völlig egal wer wo regierte.
*Das meiste an Einschränkungen war hausgemacht!
Initiiert/angeschoben durch die eigene Interessenvertretung, die Verbände.*

Das Vorpreschen der eigenen Lobby fiel stets auf fruchtbaren Boden jeder Regierung, denn alle machen auf Umwelt, Klima, Naturschutz, Tierschutz, blablabla.
Verkauft sich doch fantastisch.

Dabei ist es oft nur Schein.
Beispielsweise bringen die Angelverbotszonen in der Ostsee dem Naturschutz gar nichts,
denn dort darf weiterhin geforscht, gebaut, gebohrt, gefördert, geschossen & gebombt und (mit egal was) gefahren werden.
Und wer hatte das verbrochen? Eine SPD-Umweltministerin am letzten Tag einer ganzen Regierung (ohne Grüne) im Amt. Ohne jede Absprache, abgenickt von allen Seiten, weil grad der Regierungswechsel stattfand und überhaupt keiner hingesehen hat, worum es überhaupt geht.
Es ist natürlich nur eine Theorie, dass ihr Staatssekretär, der früher Geschäftsführer beim NABU war, daran nicht ganz unschuldig war.
_("So" kann Lobby übrigens auch funktionieren)_

Dabei spielte es auch nie eine Rolle, wer Koch oder Kellner in Regierungen ist.
Angler haben keine Lobby, deswegen kann man sie super in Koalitionsdeals auch dem kleinsten Koalitionspartner für irgendeine andere Zustimmung opfern
und wir alle haben zigfach erlebt, was selbst Mini-Koalitionspartner in Deals rausholen können.

Unser primäres Problem sind nicht Regierungen, Koalitionen, Parteien, Politiker,
selbst die Grünen nicht.
Unser vorangiges Problem ist unsere nicht-funktionierende Lobby,
die auch noch gegen uns aktiv ist
und von uns selbst bezahlt wird.


----------



## kati48268 (30. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wie sollte/kann und muss sich ein Verband schützend vor die Angler stellen - geht das und / oder male ich schwarz ...


Es gibt doch dieses wunderschöne Beispiel des Vertreters der Schnittblumenhändler ...oder -produzenten, ich weiß nicht genau, wie der Bums heisst.

Ein einzelner Typ.
Der putzte durchgehend (und sehr leise!) sämtliche Türklinken in Berlin, stets einen schönen Blumenstrauss in der Hand.
Jeder Mitarbeiter in jedem Abgeordnetenbüro o.ä. kannte den, die Abgeordneten selbst meist auch.
Und siehe da, als 2006 die letzte Mehrwerststeuerreform kam,
blieben Blumen bei 7% Steuersatz stehen statt mit auf 19% gehoben zu werden,
obwohl es eigentlich anders geplant war.
Die ganze Medienlandschaft fragte sich damals anschließend, 
'wieso zur Hölle 7% bei Blumen?'.

Lobbyismus ist kein Hexenwerk.
Es ist Handwerk!
Es braucht kein Verbandswesen mit Dutzenden Verbänden, Hunderten von Ehrenamtlern, Pöstchengeschiebe, Lametta am Jackett, Schicki-Micki-Büros, Ex-Politiker,...
Es braucht nicht mal Millionen an €uronen.

Was es braucht, 
sind gute Leute, die ihren Job verstehen
und ihn auch machen.

Hatten wir nie und haben wir nicht.


----------



## rippi (30. August 2021)

Leider hast du Recht.

Hach ich wäre so gerne Lobbyist fürs Angeln. Könnt ihr euch vorstellen, wie ich Oberkanzler Sonneborn das Angeln schmackhaft mache und mich mit trostlosen Oppositionspolitikern anfreunde und über rippihafte Themen philosophiere.


----------



## angler1996 (30. August 2021)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch dieses wunderschöne Beispiel des Vertreters der Schnittblumenhändler ...oder -produzenten, ich weiß nicht genau, wie der Bums heisst.
> 
> Ein einzelner Typ.
> Der putzte durchgehend (und sehr leise!) sämtliche Türklinken in Berlin, stets einen schönen Blumenstrauss in der Hand.
> ...



stimmt und es braucht mal ne Definition von Zielen ,was wir wollen in einem, von mir aus, Verband .
Ich denke, in den Millionen Anglern wird sich auch ein geeigneter Lobby- vertreter finden. Der kommt - wenn man ihn sucht und dem Platz und Raum gibt , den er braucht.Davon bin ich überezugt.
Und nicht die Beschäftigung mit Ausweisen oder Ähnlichem.
 Ziele und ´Beschreibungen des Angelns Heute und Morgen braucht es, wie wir das alles wollen und uns vorstellen. Das sollte der LobbyMensch vetreten.

Also breitgefächert im Ansatz von Fisch essen bis zum Zurücksetzen , wenn ich den nicht essen will  ( also den Fisch ).
Die können sonst auch gern die  Arbeiststunden kostenloser Angler und vom Angler  finanzierter Forscher selber machen. Wen man da alles am Wasser trifft;-)))

Gruß A.


----------



## Tricast (30. August 2021)

Aber meine Herren, das mit dem Verbandsausweis ist schon eine ziemlich wichtige Angelegenheit, wenn nicht sogar die wichtigste. Und KATI sollte aufhören immer gegen den DFAV zu wettern, lass den doch mal seine Arbeit in Ruhe und wohlüberlegt machen. Dazu gehört, wie ich oben bereits anführte, die Einführung des Verbandsausweises. Keiner weiß wozu, mir erschließt sich das auch nicht, aber die werden schon wissen wozu das für die organisierten Angler gut und notwendig ist.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. August 2021)

Schwarz-grün oder schwarz-grün-gelb unter Kanzler*inn  *Armin oder Anna-Lena *????????!!!!!!

Das will und darf sich doch keiner ernsthaft vorstellen - das ist ja das Inkompetenten Duo Infernale  

Die Umfragen sind eindeutig zu Gunsten des Norddeutschen.

Und wenn Linke und Grüne noch mit im Boot sind - ich meine die Linken mit Ihren Gleichstellungs und Enteignungsphantasien - die Grünen mit überzogenem Umwelt und Naturschutz - wo bleiben dann die Angler?

Werden reiche Vereine enteignet ?

Werden Vereinsheime / Großgewässer dann umverteilt auf "Alle" ?

Rot/Rot Grün ist doch Extrem ( auch für Angler ) - und das alles, weil eine rheinische Frohnatur an der Karriere klebt und seine Partei dafür hops geht!?

Mir graust es vor der Wahl - als Angler und Mensch 

R.S.


----------



## kati48268 (30. August 2021)

Tricast schrieb:


> ... aber die werden schon wissen wozu das für die organisierten Angler gut und notwendig ist.


Da hast du recht, 
sorry, ich vergaß völlig:




also sch*** auf Interessenvertretung, 
wenn wir den Ausweis haben, 
wird alles gut werden


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. August 2021)

Danke kati48268 ,
ohne Schein kein Wein denkt tibulski und jammert hier, dass er hier ja alles während seiner Freizeit macht.
Hauptberuflich produziert er wohl maschinenlesbare Verbandsausweise in Serie, schließlich soll ja alles gut werden


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. August 2021)

Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit – Thomas Struppe

Was macht Tibulski jetzt?


----------



## Mikesch (30. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit – Thomas Struppe
> 
> Was macht Tibulski jetzt?


Der ist doch Geschäftsführer oder?


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. August 2021)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Der ist doch Geschäftsführer oder?


nicht hauptamtlicher Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit?
Das wäre mein Wissensstand


----------



## Tricast (30. August 2021)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Da hast du recht,
> sorry, ich vergaß völlig:
> Anhang anzeigen 383738
> 
> ...


Endlich kapierst Du das auch. Hat ja auch lange genug gedauert, aber lange währt wird endlich gut. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## kati48268 (30. August 2021)

Die Referenten sind Ehrenamtler im Präsidium, 
kommen i.d.R. aus den Mitgliedsverbänden;
siehe: https://dafv.de/der-dafv/praesidium
Seite ist nicht aktualisiert, dass hat der "Mitarbeiter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit",
also Tibulski, 








						Mitarbeiter - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Die hauptamtlichen Mitarbeiter des Deutschen Angelfischervebandes e.V. (DAFV)




					dafv.de
				



noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## doebelfaenger (2. September 2021)

Sorry, ihr fiesen Stänkerer, ich kann nur immer wieder auf mein ewiges Lieblingszitat von meinem Helden der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit tibulski verweisen:

"Es gibt immer welche, die Unzufriedenheit äußern. Andere sehen die positive Entwicklung. Wir haben derzeit viele Projekte in der Pipeline, die etwas Zeit brauchen. Ich bin optimistisch, dass wir damit nach und nach durch inhaltliche Arbeit überzeugen"


----------



## doebelfaenger (2. September 2021)

Wo wir gerade bei positiven Entwicklungen sind: Wer zahlt nicht gerne seine Beiträge für einen Fischkochvideo-Kanal des DAFV auf Youtube? Catch&Cook

Die Videos haben zwischen 43 und 189 Aufrufen - nicht nach einer Stunde, nach knapp drei Monaten. Den Trailer haben ein paar Leute mehr angeklickt, aber hatten danach offensichtlich keinen Bock mehr...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (3. September 2021)

Solange keine Basisdemokratie in den Verbänden eingeführt wird und Funktionäre das sagen haben, wird die Akzeptanz nicht wirklich steigen.
Angesichts der wahrscheinlich grünen Regierungsbeteiligung mache ich mir Sorgen um unsere Interessen.


----------



## kati48268 (3. September 2021)

Wozu Veränderungen aus DAFV-Sicht???
Es funktioniert doch.
Die Kohle kommt automatisch und ist planbar,
da Corona jede Menge Zulauf zum Angeln gebracht hat,
verkaufen sie dies als Erfolg.
Man ist unter sich,
bejubelt sich auf gegenseitigen Tagungen und
hängt sich Lametta ans Jackett.
Die, die Forderungen stellten oder nervten,
sind ausgetreten und weg.
Geblieben sind die braven Mitspieler
und die bekommen Pöstchen dafür.
Das Schönste: niemand erwartet irgendetwas;
bißchen blabla-Wasserkraft, blabla-Kormoran,
der Applaus der Herde ist sicher.
Ein Teil der Politik und Medien
sieht sie weiterhin als den einen Ansprechpartner an,
aber da gibt es eh nix großartig an Kontakten oder Spielfeldern,
ist nur Arbeit und Stress.
Wen interessiert da, dass sie ihre Mitgliederzahl seit Fusion halbiert haben
oder grad mal 10% derjenigen vertreten, die sie selbst als Angler definieren?
Eine Präsidentin geht, ein Vize übernimmt das Krönchen,
alle rücken etwas nach und feiern sich.
Die Welt ist schön.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. September 2021)

ja kati48268 .
hast Du etwa etwas anderes erwartet? oder wenigstens erhofft ?
Ich nicht.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (4. September 2021)

Naja, wir sind über den Landesverband Zwangsmitglied. 
Wir bekommen dafür Fischbestandsuntersuchungen, Beratung zum Besatz und wahrscheinlich diverse Versicherungen.

Ist also mehr als Blabla. Wo es für uns Pöstchen gibt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Tricast (4. September 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Naja, wir sind über den Landesverband Zwangsmitglied.
> Wir bekommen dafür Fischbestandsuntersuchungen, Beratung zum Besatz und wahrscheinlich diverse Versicherungen.
> 
> Ist also mehr als Blabla. Wo es für uns Pöstchen gibt, weiß ich nicht.


Das macht alles der Bundesverband DAFV?? Oder kommen die Leistungen vom Landesverband??

Gruß Heinz


----------



## kati48268 (5. September 2021)

Tricast schrieb:


> Das macht alles der Bundesverband DAFV?? Oder kommen die Leistungen vom Landesverband??
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Exakt, alles natürlich Leistungen des Landesverbandes.


----------



## tibulski (15. September 2021)

Hallo,

na toll, die drei bekannten Verbandskritiker aus diesem Forum geben sich nach wenigen Tagen nach der Wahl von Klaus-Dieter Mau als neuem Präsidenten des DAFV die Klinke in die Hand mit Prophezeiungen wie, und warum der neue Präsident mit Sicherheit in Zukunft scheitern wird.

Sollte jeder selber bewerten. Gerne auch mal die Suchfunktion über die drei und Posts im Zusammenhang mit dem DAFV hier im Forum nachschlagen.

Ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit konstruktiver oder sachlicher Kritik am Verband und ich tausche mich gerne jederzeit sachlich über jedes Thema im Bereich Angeln aus, aber da fehlt mir leider der Anhaltspunkt.

Ich habe von den Dreien auch noch nie ein Angelbild gesehen, oder ich hätte sie mal am Wasser getroffen. Dabei bin ich viel beim Angeln unterwegs und hab mit den den meisten Protagonisten aus dem Angelbereich auch schon mal zusammen geangelt. Der Vorwurf von den Dreien lautet ja immer, wir wären ein reiner Naturschutzverband und keine Angler.

Vielleicht klappt es ja mal, würde mich sehr freuen. Seit Jahren in Heckenschützenmarnier die Social Media Kanäle aus dem Unterholz zu bespielen, ist ja auch irgendwann unglaubwürdig. Wenn es ihr alles besser wisst, dann zeigt euch doch mal. Wir können uns gerne mal öffentlich zu einen Streitgespräch vor der versammelten Anglerschaft treffen, ich organisiere das auch gerne. Z.B. auf der Messe Angelwelt Berlin im November oder einer nachfolgenden Messe?

Gemeint sind: kati48268, Brillendorsch und doebelfaenger

LG,

Olaf


----------



## Wollebre (16. September 2021)

die Antworten kommen mir vor wie eine Schallplatte die einen Riss hat....

In der Schule hatten wir einen weisen Lehrer. Glaubt nicht was euch in den Wochen vor einer Wahl alles versprochen wird.
Merkt euch fürs Leben "WAHLKAMPF SIND DIE VIER JAHRE ZWISCHEN DEN WAHLEN! Nur da erlebt ihr was von den Versprechen übrig geblieben ist
oder erreicht wurde.


----------



## degl (16. September 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Solange keine Basisdemokratie in den Verbänden eingeführt wird und Funktionäre das sagen haben, wird die Akzeptanz nicht wirklich steigen.
> Angesichts der wahrscheinlich grünen Regierungsbeteiligung mache ich mir Sorgen um unsere Interessen.


Das ist die Krönung die ........BASISDEMOKRATIE.........hama im Club und keiner nutzt sie...........ausser dem Vorstand und die sind über Jahre die gleichen, weil Basisdemokratie auch bedeuten würde, das jeder sich einbringt..........ab nun bin ich raus

gruß degl

P.s. hab auch keine Lust mich einzubringen......daher megger ich auch selten


----------



## kati48268 (16. September 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> ... warum der neue Präsident mit Sicherheit in Zukunft scheitern wird.
> Der Präsident wird doch nicht scheitern* !*
> Seine Amtszeit wird mindestens so erfolgreich sein, wie die seiner Vorgängerin.
> Hat es je einen (Angler-)Verbandspräsidenten gegeben, egal auf welcher Ebene, der nicht mit jeder erdenklichen Ehrung aus dem Amt geschieden ist?
> ...





tibulski schrieb:


> Der Vorwurf von den Dreien lautet ja immer, wir wären ein reiner Naturschutzverband und keine Angler.
> Nein. Ob ihr angelt oder nicht ist mir persönlich sogar völlig wurscht, wobei es in dem Job natürlich hilfreich wäre, Kenntnisse davon zu haben. Der Vorwurf ist, ihr verkauft euch an Anglerverband, werdet von Anglern finanziert und ergeht euch nahezu ausschließlich in Naturschutzgedöns antatt Angler-Lobbyismus, also nicht euren eigentlichen Job macht.





tibulski schrieb:


> Wir können uns gerne mal öffentlich zu einen Streitgespräch...
> Nette Idee…
> Ich kenn da flüchtig jemanden,
> der noch tiefer in all den Themen steckt,
> ...



Selbst wenn es keine Angelfotos von mir geben würde,
keine Filme, keine Artikel in Anglermedien, Online oder Print,
wenn ich kein Funktionär wäre,
wenn ich mich nicht angelpolitisch engagieren würde,
wenn ich kein (Zwangs-)Mitglied im Bundesverband wäre,
wenn ich gar nicht mehr angeln würde
oder sogar es noch nie getan hätte, nur interessiert am Thema wäre,
habe ich (und jedermann, auch die Angesprochenen!)
selbstverständlich jedes Recht, das Wirken und vor allem das Nicht-Wirken
eines Verbandes zu diskutieren, zu beurteilen, zu bejubeln oder zu verdammen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. September 2021)

tibulski ,
an Dein Angebot kann ich nicht wirklich glauben, 
bei hiesigen Diskusionen bist Du bisher immer verschollen gegangen wenn echte Argumente gefragt waren.
Selbst wenn ich Dir gegenüber offen und wohlwollend war, eine Erinnerung an Deine Versprechen reicht und Du bist wech.
Im Übrigen habe ich nie behauptet ihr seid ein reiner Naturschutzverband aber ich habe Dich auch noch nie angeln gesehen,
Auch bist du mir nie beim Angeln begegnet.
Die andern beiden Angesprochenen habe ich auch noch nie persönlich gesehen.
Tut mir wirklich Leid, aber ich kann wirklich nicht alle 5 Mio Angler in Deutschland persönlich kennen.

Petri Heil
Christian


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. September 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> bei hiesigen Diskusionen bist Du bisher immer verschollen gegangen wenn echte Argumente gefragt waren.


was soll ich sagen?
schon wieder verschollen.


----------



## tibulski (22. September 2021)

Hallo Brillendorsch,

du hast mich echt noch nie angeln gesehen? Vielleicht auch mal die Cover und Beiträge der deutschlandweit bekannten Fachzeitschriften sichten ... oder du hast mich nur nicht erkannt ...

da kann ich nur den Mund verziehen ... 

Mein Angebot sich mal öffentlich vor Anglern über die desaströse Arbeit der Verbände auszutauschen, steht aber nach wie vor ...?


----------



## tibulski (22. September 2021)

Hallo,



kati48268 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es keine Angelfotos von mir geben würde,
> keine Filme, keine Artikel in Anglermedien, Online oder Print,
> wenn ich kein Funktionär wäre,
> wenn ich mich nicht angelpolitisch engagieren würde,
> ...



ja, das hast du Katika. Du beschreibst es ganz gut und in diesem Sinne füllst du es ja dem Anschein nach ja auch voll aus.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## dieteraalland (3. Dezember 2021)

ich fühle mich wieder wie zu Hause,
war für eine Zeitlang nicht im Board ,aber die alten Kämpen  Kati und Brille sprechen mir aus der Seele.
Habe überhaupt nicht mitbekommen, das unsere Nichtangelnde, Abgehalfterte Frontfrau, nicht mehr Präsidentin ist, 
Vielleicht hat sie ja jetzt ein neues Pöstchen in Aussicht, da ihre Freunde jetzt wieder mit am Futtertrog sitzen.


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2021)

dieteraalland schrieb:


> neues Pöstchen in Aussicht


Verteidigungsministerium?


----------



## tibulski (7. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,



dieteraalland schrieb:


> ich fühle mich wieder wie zu Hause,
> war für eine Zeitlang nicht im Board ,aber die alten Kämpen  Kati und Brille sprechen mir aus der Seele.
> Habe überhaupt nicht mitbekommen, das unsere Nichtangelnde, Abgehalfterte Frontfrau, nicht mehr Präsidentin ist,
> Vielleicht hat sie ja jetzt ein neues Pöstchen in Aussicht, da ihre Freunde jetzt wieder mit am Futtertrog sitzen.



Man Dieter, gut das du wieder da bist. Gleich mal Shake-Hands mit den alten Kämpen. Du warst lange weg. Das alte Feindbild Happach-Kasan taugt leider nicht mehr, sie hat auch leider keinen neuen Posten angenommen, über den man sich lustig machen könnte. Um dich auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen: Der neue heisst Klaus-Dieter Mau - ist bei uns auf der Webseite nachzulesen, ehemaliger Bänker, da gibt es sicher auch reichlich Ansatzpunkte für diffamierende Kommentare.









						Klaus-Dieter Mau ist neuer Präsident des Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Am 28.08.2021 fand die Jahreshauptversammlung (JHV) des Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes e.V. (DAFV) im Crowne Plaza Hotel in Berlin statt. Die JHV wur...




					dafv.de
				




Solange kannst du mir auch gerne schreiben, warum der DAFV für immer und ewig Mist ist und für immer bleibt. Konstruktive Kritik zum Thema Angeln in Deutschland wäre auch erlaubt, aber das ist hier recht dünn gesäht.

In diesem Sinne solltest du auch mal deine Signatur updaten. Das die auf deinem privaten Computer unter "C://Dokumente und Einstellungen/Dieter/Eigene Dateien" liegt, sagt ja keinem was  ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------

